# Aereo 6000CC Control Panel



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

We have recently purchased a 2005 Aereo 6000CC and found that the instruction booklet didn't match some of the equipment we have fitted - in particular the electrical control panel. After some trial and error fiddling I think I have worked it all out, so have produced an extra page for my Instruction Manual - copy attached if it's of any use to anybody. If there are other hidden uses of any of the buttons please let me know.


----------

